# Phrag caricinum



## Rick (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks to be its best blooming yet. 5 spikes so far. 1st 2 flowers.


----------



## John M (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow....that's beautiful!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 19, 2011)

i agree!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 19, 2011)

Well done Rick. Very beautiful.


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 19, 2011)

very nice indeed


----------



## jtrmd (Nov 19, 2011)

nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2011)

I love this species. The second photo really shows it off well.


----------



## physiognomy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Rick! Really nice pics... I will have to keep my eye out for this species.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice, 5 spikes, that´s really fine.


----------



## quaker (Nov 20, 2011)

A lovely well grown phrag-- I like it.

Ed


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 20, 2011)

Great markings in the pouch!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 20, 2011)

Super blooms Dude! Great contrasting colors


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2011)

Ack! Green!  Good gowing.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2011)

Great colour!!!!


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2011)

*all 5 spikes going*

All 5 spikes have one or 2 open flowers in this pic. I also cleaned all the algae off the leaves a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dido (Dec 26, 2011)

I like it. 
Great job done


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 26, 2011)

Agreed, great job. It looks to have mostly green tips on those leaves too. Low K Rick?


----------



## John M (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome plant and flowers! I never have managed to get myself one of these. I'll have to try harder!


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Agreed, great job. It looks to have mostly green tips on those leaves too. Low K Rick?



Everything in my collection is on the low K plan, but old growths on this plant used to suffer quite a bit from erwinia and burnt leaf tips. So I'd say it's a much better plant than last year for changing the nutrition.


----------



## Clark (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice pop!


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2011)

John M said:


> Awesome plant and flowers! I never have managed to get myself one of these. I'll have to try harder!



I haven't bred any phrags in a long time. I'll see if I can self this.


----------



## John M (Dec 27, 2011)

Rick said:


> I haven't bred any phrags in a long time. I'll see if I can self this.



Oh, boy! Oh, boy! Oh, boy! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 27, 2011)

Very nice plant and impressive flowering!!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## nathalie (Dec 30, 2011)

Just beautiful


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2011)

That sure would look good crossed with a besseae hybrid!


----------



## Rick (Jan 1, 2012)

John M said:


> Oh, boy! Oh, boy! Oh, boy! :clap:



Ok selfed 2 flowers today.


----------



## John M (Jan 3, 2012)

That's great, Rick. My finger's are crossed for success!


----------



## Ruth (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful plant!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2012)

Great show of flowers!!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2012)

John M said:


> That's great, Rick. My finger's are crossed for success!



Looks like 2 for 2 John (one for each finger crossed:wink

Looks like at least one of the two spikes is forming another bud too!


----------



## John M (Jan 31, 2012)

Excellent news. It's always nice when a good cross takes. Watch 'em closely. Those Phrag. seed capsules split and dump their seeds REALLY quickly once they start to dry. 'Looking forward to this. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok Y'all

Looks like a good germination at Meyers. 1000+ started.

Get your order in now!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 12, 2012)

One flask for me Rick!


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> One flask for me Rick!



Make sure you get them in with TM:wink:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 12, 2012)

Ooo, Ok


----------

